# ARM video drivers in portage?

## grant123

Do any ARM device accelerated video drivers exist in Portage?

----------

## khayyam

 *grant123 wrote:*   

> Do any ARM device accelerated video drivers exist in Portage?

 

grant ... ARM is a CPU architecture, not a GPU (though ARM has developed a GPU ... the Mali). So, it depends on what GPU is in use (onboard normally).

best ... khay

----------

## grant123

Sure, but I'm trying to decide on an ARM board and I'd like to go with one that has video drivers in Portage.

----------

## khayyam

 *grant123 wrote:*   

> Sure, but I'm trying to decide on an ARM board and I'd like to go with one that has video drivers in Portage.

 

grant ... you mean x11-drivers/xf86-video-*? There is x11-drivers/xf86-video-freedreno (see: Ardreno) and x11-drivers/xf86-video-omap (see: Texas Instruments OMAP) ... though I'm not sure how well they work (thats probably what you're asking). The RPi has VideoCore and there was some recent anouncement re DRM/mesa (see the provided link). Then of course x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev can be used with the framebuffer.

Rather than ask what drivers are available you should look for more general linux support, and others running RPi, Freescale, etc.

best ... khay

----------

## grant123

x11-drivers/xf86-video-omap is a joke unfortunately, at least with my Pandaboard ES.

freedreno and lima both look like the right kind of open-source video drivers for ARM.  I'm looking into those now, thank you.  The Raspberry Pi wouldn't be a bad choice if the CPU wasn't so slow.

http://freedreno.github.io/

http://limadriver.org/

----------

## chithanh

There are a few more accelerated ARM drivers which are currently not in portage.

xf86-video-armsoc (from Chromium OS)

xf86-video-fbturbo (bug 510352)

xf86-video-opentegra (newer Tegra will be supported by nouveau)

The future appears however to be to run on Wayland and launch X applications via XWayland.

----------

## grant123

Here's the real solution:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813190005

With a 2.3Ghz quad-core, who needs GPU support?  :Smile:   But nouveau is working on it.  The fan is easily replaceable with a heatsink:

http://elinux.org/Jetson/Jetson_TK1_Power#Replacing_the_fan_with_a_heatsink

----------

